# how many can of these can you do in a row...



## 8salacious9 (Sep 7, 2011)

pull ups... iv done 35 in a row wide grip

press ups iv done 75 in a row normal ones

cycle sit ups 70 in a row

15 muscle ups

how many of these can you do in a row?

*UPDATE*

state how much you weigh and if your using any supplements, im just under 11 stone last time i checked will get more accurate readings and i do not take any supplements or follow any diet plans.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

10 million ahahahahahaha(sinister Dr Evil laugh)


----------



## 8salacious9 (Sep 7, 2011)

hendrix said:


> 10 million ahahahahahaha(sinister Dr Evil laugh)


video or your comment shall be disregarded...


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

What are muscle ups  ? Havent heard that term


----------



## 8salacious9 (Sep 7, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> What are muscle ups  ? Havent heard that term







the first one he does, i only just saw this video now so will attempt and fail the rest of the techniques


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

8salacious9 said:


> the first one he does, i only just saw this video now so will attempt and fail the rest of the techniques


I dont think your gonna find many gymnasts on here mate.


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

pull ups-15

pushups-85

sit ups- 60

all in the comfort off my bed room just now, nice challenge right before bed lol had 2 go for it thoughunsure off muscleups so far and i weigh 96kg


----------



## 8salacious9 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I dont think your gonna find many gymnasts on here mate.


you can do them with pull up grips? it gets your chest ripped and should be considered as a strength power move, theres a guy in my gym built like a brick house strong as thor, he does 50 of these in a row and he stated to me that if you cant shift your own body weight then your doing more damage than good.

and if anyone can do them its good to know how many they can do?


----------



## 8salacious9 (Sep 7, 2011)

r_richson said:


> pull ups-15
> 
> pushups-85
> 
> ...


nice one try the muscle ups theyr killers at first and the technique could be hard to master, for your weight your actually quite good than most people i know, you caned me on push ups im now gonna do it i weigh in just below 11 stone dont know how many kg's that is, il see right now how many i can do.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Pullups - About 7 - 8

Pressups - 50 ish

Situps - 60 ish


----------



## 8salacious9 (Sep 7, 2011)

BoxerJay said:


> Pullups - About 7 - 8
> 
> Pressups - 50 ish
> 
> Situps - 60 ish


whats your body weight and are you using any protein?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i dont do any


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

i can imagine they are and alot of stability by the looks of it, haha if im honest after reading how many u pumped out i had it in my head 2 get there and i was running on empty for the last 10. ha gd luck man!


----------



## 8salacious9 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> i dont do any


you should


----------



## 8salacious9 (Sep 7, 2011)

r_richson said:


> i can imagine they are and alot of stability by the looks of it, haha if im honest after reading how many u pumped out i had it in my head 2 get there and i was running on empty for the last 10. ha gd luck man!


just done 55 press ups, 35 pull ups 70 sit ups, i havent been to the gym in a month so im pretty impressed by what iv just managed, couldnt do no muscle ups as i dont have the facilities at home, im going gym again next week so il update my progress my aim is to get 100 in each section in a row without stopping.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

8salacious9 said:


> whats your body weight and are you using any protein?


6ft 5 - 210lbs / 15 stone ish

Have used protein, the crap in it like aspartame, maltodextrin etc f*cked with my head so I haven't used it for months.

I don't want to bodybuild but gain usable strength so press-ups / pull ups are something I try to do often


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

8salacious9 said:


> you should


Why should i.


----------



## 8salacious9 (Sep 7, 2011)

BoxerJay said:


> 6ft 5 - 210lbs / 15 stone ish
> 
> Have used protein, the crap in it like aspartame, maltodextrin etc f*cked with my head so I haven't used it for months.
> 
> I don't want to bodybuild but gain usable strength so press-ups / pull ups are something I try to do often


good theres a militant guy at my gym whose just insane all he eats is yam powder and swears by it, i dont use any supplements and never have, been trying to find some yam powder tho, in my gym were mainly about utilising your own body strength, if youv heard of bartenders our gym simulates them alot, im currently trying to learn how to stabilise a flag position on a pole i can manage like 5 seconds but then thats it i need to do more weighted pull ups i think.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i do pull ups occasionally depending on how fcuked my back is off deads, plus im prepping for leeds so i dont want to be pulling anything and i find i always pull shi t in my back doing weighted pull ups.


----------



## 8salacious9 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> i do pull ups occasionally depending on how fcuked my back is off deads, plus im prepping for leeds so i dont want to be pulling anything and i find i always pull shi t in my back doing weighted pull ups.


this would suggest you have muscle problems and that you should be strengthening your back better, i have a lower back problem which i try to work on but upper back is solid as hell, dont do weighted pull ups until you can do 25 pullups in a row with ease up until the 23rd rep.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fùck muscle ups lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

My PR for pullups is 13

pressups 108

situps 130 (got bored so I stopped, could have done 150ish)

Never done a muscle up.

Im 6'2 and weigh 110kg. I used to be in the Royal Marines until about 3 months ago so I used to get made to do alot of bodyweight stuff. I used to despise it though


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I see a lot of people in the gym banging out half rep pull ups, some doing dead hang etc. Saying how Many someone can do is pointless without specific methods. Wide press ups are far easier than military standard arms tucked in style for instance.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

8salacious9 said:


> just done 55 press ups, 35 pull ups 70 sit ups, i havent been to the gym in a month so im pretty impressed by what iv just managed, couldnt do no muscle ups as i dont have the facilities at home, im going gym again next week so il update my progress my aim is to get 100 in each section in a row without stopping.


Are the pull ups full range so you start with straight arms and finish when your chest touches the bar. Push ups I can do more than 50 but pull ups about 10.

I'm pretty good with dips and can do about 30 and that's full range. When people claim the do a silly high number of dips they are normally only doing half the exercise.


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

press ups about 60

sit ups about 20 

pull ups about 20

weight 231lbs (Fat sod)

Height 6ft4


----------

